# Now to get started



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2021)

Went and cut this load up today. Not a lot. Cherry burl, cherry crotch, osage, and a few pieces of white cedar for a buddy to make fishing lures. Have a few cherry and a few osage logs to get later on and sawed

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 6, 2021)

Any haul that includes a burl is a nice one especially with all the other cherry to boot.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice thumb.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 6, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Nice thumb.


Are you sure that's his thumb? He seems pretty excited about the load.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks like a spring day there. Jealous...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2021)

Decent. Started out in the 20's and breezy but ended up at 42

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2021)

A pickup load of wood is a wonderful sight! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 6, 2021)

Great score. Love looking at loaded wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

